# CS vs IT



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

Okay I'm sure this is kind of a touchy topic, but I'd like to get every ones opinion about this. I am halfway through my second year working towards my BS in IT, but I'm starting to feel as if IT is a very limiting degree to have. Granted I live in a small city in West Texas, that with the "oil boom" in the 80's became very industrialized, so I understand that the opportunities I want just aren't here. However looking over some of the local job ads and web based ads I've noticed that the majority of employers out there prefer a degree in CS. I understand that IT is more hardware and CS is more software, but I think most people in CS could probably configure and maintain a network. I don't know if the IT guy could implement himself into the CS guys field as easily, and that's my point right there. I'm thinking about changing, but still on the fence about it, and that's why I wanted some opinions.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I would stick it out. I am starting a bachelors in IT management, and while looking for work I saw most companies in Washington State want someone with a computer science degree or equivalent. What they mean by equivalent is that they will accept someone who has a BS in IT or a BS in IT management. Companies most of the time want educated people working for them and will be happy if someone out their choose to pursue a bachelors degree. IT is not about money and making it big. It is more about satisfying your goals and learning about computers as well as making a paycheck here and there.

P.S. If you like to program and sit in front of a computer go for it. I personally like to talk to people and fix computers. That's why I choose the IT management degree at Central Washington University.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

Oh don't get me wrong, I'm not doing this with ambitions of making a fortune, I love working with computers and technology. At the same time though I have to be practical, and give myself the best tools I can for success. I work for a local pc repair shop, and have had a variety of challenges come through the door. I'm not too sure about your course of study, but my IT program revolves mostly around Windows, and with this new surge of technology (Apple, Smart Phones, Tablets, Android OS etc.) I'm worried my degree will be out of date before I get it.


----------



## pepe81 (May 23, 2011)

I just finished college with an A.A.S majoring in computer information systems (programmer/ analyst), which is more of a general degree. I had to take classes for programming ( I took java/ visual c#/ vb) and I had to learn how to use their IDE's., systems analysis & design ( covered IT project management (I had to learn MS Project)), an intro database class, network+, and some business classes. I learned enough in the network+ class to get my CompTIA Network+ certification, and I was awarded certifications in java & visual programming (through ivy tech, not sun or ms) after I completed an intro & advanced course in each of the languages I listed earlier. I also had to take a web development class (almost forgot to mention it). In my systems analysis & design class I had the role of Team Leader for the software development team in a simulated IT environment for my class project, which covered the entire SDLC from the customer request to support.
I just graduated on May 8, and I've been looking through a lot of career service sites to find a job, and the only ones I seem to be qualified for is help desk specialist or systems analyst. I'll take what I can get for now, but I want to be a programmer. 
Some other information I found that might help you talks about a lot of company's are using the job titles interchangeably between different positions, causing a lot of confusion.


----------



## pepe81 (May 23, 2011)

The info about the job titles was at www.networkworld.com, just do a search for swebok.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

pepe81 said:


> I just finished college with an A.A.S majoring in computer information systems (programmer/ analyst), which is more of a general degree. I had to take classes for programming ( I took java/ visual c#/ vb) and I had to learn how to use their IDE's., systems analysis & design ( covered IT project management (I had to learn MS Project)), an intro database class, network+, and some business classes. I learned enough in the network+ class to get my CompTIA Network+ certification, and I was awarded certifications in java & visual programming (through ivy tech, not sun or ms) after I completed an intro & advanced course in each of the languages I listed earlier. I also had to take a web development class (almost forgot to mention it). In my systems analysis & design class I had the role of Team Leader for the software development team in a simulated IT environment for my class project, which covered the entire SDLC from the customer request to support.
> I just graduated on May 8, and I've been looking through a lot of career service sites to find a job, and the only ones I seem to be qualified for is help desk specialist or systems analyst. I'll take what I can get for now, but I want to be a programmer.
> Some other information I found that might help you talks about a lot of company's are using the job titles interchangeably between different positions, causing a lot of confusion.


that is what i have found too! They need to get their job titles right and stop folling us of what positions we are applying for!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

See the problem is that schools are still telling people that if they get this qualification or that qualification then they will walk into a networking job or something for their first ever job and earn mega bucks. It doesn't work like that anymore it hasn't since the dot com bubble burst unless you are very lucky or have connections.

Then there is the adverts you see on TV where it says do this course with us because the average IT salary is 60k, yeah thats after 5 years experience and progression.

Some people get a shot and walk into a good job for their first role but most often than not you will unfortunatley start at the very bottom and you will find the only thing your degree does is make you stand out from the other applicants for the job who dont have one.

FYI most people I know in IT have degrees in non IT related subjects like chemistry and science, most programmers I know have math degrees.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> See the problem is that schools are still telling people that if they get this qualification or that qualification then they will walk into a networking job or something for their first ever job and earn mega bucks. It doesn't work like that anymore it hasn't since the dot com bubble burst unless you are very lucky or have connections.
> 
> Then there is the adverts you see on TV where it says do this course with us because the average IT salary is 60k, yeah thats after 5 years experience and progression.
> 
> ...


Greenbruce lee, "You will find the only thing your degree does is make you stand out from the other applicants for the job who don't have one." That is the second main reason why I am getting a bachelors. 1st is for fulfillment purposes.


----------



## lazarus2345 (Jul 11, 2007)

I get what you're saying, and I've known since the beginning that experience trumps education most of the time. I had the privilage last week of working on a job with a tech who has 20+ years experience vs my 1 year, and even though I have my A+, Network+, and Security+ , and he has none the difference in our skill was embarrassing for me. Basically I figured out real quick to shut my mouth, and do what he told me to do, even though I was the contracted labor, and he was just a friend of my employer. This made me question my education, and made me really take a look at myself as a tech. I got served a big ol' slice of humble pie, and it got to me.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

lazarus2345 said:


> I get what you're saying, and I've known since the beginning that experience trumps education most of the time. I had the privilage last week of working on a job with a tech who has 20+ years experience vs my 1 year, and even though I have my A+, Network+, and Security+ , and he has none the difference in our skill was embarrassing for me. Basically I figured out real quick to shut my mouth, and do what he told me to do, even though I was the contracted labor, and he was just a friend of my employer. This made me question my education, and made me really take a look at myself as a tech. I got served a big ol' slice of humble pie, and it got to me.


Atleast you have found out now instead of going to college, getting educated then finding out that there is a big difference ot what you learn on the degree as opposed to real life.

Its kind of like when you do Microsoft certs. To pass the MS exams you have to answer what microsoft say is the correct way where as in the real world you will find that you can take some of what ms say your supposed to do and forget about it (although not fully).


----------

